# Problemas con acentos

## NeoRiddle

Hola!

Tengo problemas en mi KDE para escribir letras acentos o dieresis.

Dentro de mi sesion de usuario no puedo escribir estas letras, pero si salgo de mi sesion y en el login de KDM trato de escribirr el el campo de nombre de usuario si puedo escribir estas letras.

¿Como puedo resolver esto?

tengo estas configuraciones:

salida del /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "latam,us"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "ScreenLCD"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Mouse"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

...

neobalam neoriddle #

```

y dentro "Disposicion del Teclado" en "Centro de Control":

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout latam,us
```

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de como solucionar esto?

----------

## i92guboj

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Tengo problemas en mi KDE para escribir letras acentos o dieresis.
> 
> Dentro de mi sesion de usuario no puedo escribir estas letras, pero si salgo de mi sesion y en el login de KDM trato de escribirr el el campo de nombre de usuario si puedo escribir estas letras.
> ...

 

Comprueba las fuentes de tu usuario, no todas las fuentes soportan caracteres acentuados. Sugiero bitstream vera o deja vu.

----------

## NeoRiddle

¿como puedo saber si soportan o no?

¿donde consigo fuentes que soporten acentos?

¿y como instalo esas fuentes?

----------

## i92guboj

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> ¿como puedo saber si soportan o no?

 

O bien probándolas, o bien usando algún programa que te permita ver todo el juego de caracteres que contienen. No, no conozco ninguno. De todas formas, instala bitstream vera y deja vu y prueba esas. Si no anda con esas (que si los soportan seguro) entonces el problema está en algún otro lado.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿donde consigo fuentes que soporten acentos?
> 
> ¿y como instalo esas fuentes?

 

ls /usr/portage/media-fonts/

Y emerge la que quieras.

EDIT, también puedes descargar las fuentes truetype que quieras, o cogerlas de windows (asegúrate de cumplir la legalidad en cada caso  :Wink:  ) y ponerlas en ~/.fonts/. Puede que necesites reiniciar X, no lo se.

----------

## NeoRiddle

Instale las fuentes recomendadas y no hubo ningun cambio.

De hecho no creo que el problema sea ese porque como ejemplo si uno presiona dos veces la tecla del [acento/dieresis] se imprime un [acento/dieresis] y aqui no ocurre.

Por otro lado si en una ventana que soporte autocorrecion solicito que me corrigan una palabra con acento pero que no lo tiene si lo imprime, por lo tanto supongo que es un problema con la configuracion del teclado o algo.

¿Alguien tiene mas idea o ayuda?

----------

## mad93

Cambia   

```
Option          "XkbLayout"     "latam,us"
```

por   

```
Option          "XkbLayout"     "es"
```

Yo lo tengo al menos con Es_ca.

----------

## NeoRiddle

No aun no funciona....

he probado esta configuracion que fue la sugerida anteriormente en este post:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "es"

EndSection

```

y una que me sugierio un amigo con una laptop similar dodne si funcionan las teclas de acentuacion y dieresis:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "intl"

EndSection

```

por el momento tengo el original que tenia, es decir este:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "latam,us"

EndSection

```

Lo que noto muy raro es que en el login de KDM si puedo acentuar letras y poner dieresis (con la tecla situada entre la "P" y la de "+"), pero entro a mi sesion de KDE y ya n funciona.

¿alguna idea?

----------

## mad93

Si cambias el xblayout a es, asegurate que en el panel de control de kde esté también cambiado a es.

----------

